# It's Friday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Strela for me:










Cheers


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Zeno Army 300m gets its first outing by me:















































Not my best photo, but stiill...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Paulus... but its still this atm....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt mention that the Candino arrived here this week... Paul packed it very securely and it survived its epic journey unscathed. I spent about an hour with all my straps on the desk until I found this one that I like... but as Paul always said, it looks best on the Hadley Roma B'ling Fighter style bracelet... probably... 

Ive taken a few pics and played with the HP image thingy again - i really like this free tool... dont worry i'll tire of its watercolour style features soon! lol. Anyway I blame whoever it was who did the watercolour 6309 ages back... I loved that pic... anyway...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

TIMEX Quartz today ( I have corrected the date







) - has a ss case and an Electronic movement with an added quartz crystal, made in 1977. A bit chunky for my toothpic wrists


















Knut


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

One of Roy's SMS02s for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still cool enough for rubber so.....

*RLT-29, Rhonda 503(/s), 1 jewel*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Waltham today


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This later this AM, but now on a dark blue silicon strap due to the horrendous heat we're having:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im waiting for the postie before I put a watch on...











> Ive taken a few pics and played with the HP image thingy again - i really like this free tool... dont worry i'll tire of its watercolour style features soon! lol. Anyway I blame whoever it was who did the watercolour 6309 ages back... I loved that pic... anyway...


This one?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep tha'sim! one of yours?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Jon, That Candino looks lovely!









Speedy on croc today. Nice combo I think









Looks familiar Jon?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Shunning leather straps in the heat and so its this again today..










Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> Jon, That Candino looks lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Hakim, Its a very nice watch - hard to photograph tho as its a very flat deep crystal (4mm I think)with a long drop to the dark grey dial... damn thing always looks like its reflecting even when its not... hmmmm....

Wow, I love the Speedy on the croc - did you get an omega buckle for it to round off the package?

I hadnt noticed til I saw this pic but Omega used the same case design for the Speedy as the SM300 range - same era I guess.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this vintage poljot very thin movment.










bowie


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 656 for me today:










(Steve, I'm dead impressed you got the bracelet back on the Zeno!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

New to me RLT 15....









I love it!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Digging, waxing and varnishing today so this.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa 750T-Graph Pro this morning


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jason good work... and by Royal Mail too... package before 9am... pic at 9am... on the forum for 9:04... sweeeeeeeet!









wow a new Doxa! cool....














I'll get me coat....









JoT means 600 T-Graph... Its confusing even for us fans... let alone those new to the models!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

For me in this heat something light,the Sinn 142 in Ti










Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My repaired 6139 today, thanks to Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> JoT means 600 T-Graph... Its confusing even for us fans... let alone those new to the models!










must be the heat


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Got to be this 6306-7001, just arrived this morning, hope you all like it?

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l45/simo...iko63060000.jpg

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l45/simo...iko63060001.jpg

Hope the pics come through, first time I've tried to post any!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Shunning leather straps in the heat and so its this again today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it runs at just 2 s + per day!!! 









*This for me.........1961 15j manual:-*












JoT said:


> Doxa 750T-Graph Pro this morning


Beautiful socialist red!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice, Hippo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Doxa 750T-Graph Pro this morning
> ...


With a shirt Maggie would be proud of, bet he`s wearing a suitably Tory blue tie


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you!!!

Only got it this morning, think its real from what I can tell, still in shock!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Dunno..................it might be a union jack kipper tie, plus khaki shorts and an Aussie slouch hat


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Another hot day today, so -










Tunacan + lots of cool water =


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

This today (Not my picture, obviously)


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Todays it's one of the few Orients I like .... I think the styling is spot on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gravedodger said:


> Todays it's one of the few Orients I like .... I think the styling is spot on


I`m a big fan of Orients anyway but that is very nice


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Old Stowa quartz







.

A bit like Knuts Timex I suppose. Nice, big, clunky stainless steel case.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

knuteols said:


> TIMEX Quartz today ( I have corrected the date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just comparing this one to my Stowa Knut







. I wonder if they are related







.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with Jason on this Friday: My Trusty RLT 15, special finish courtesy of Bry.










The only permanent fixture in my watch list.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Dynamic for sitting in the lab ..










But will change to the Steelfish for my flight to London later ..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Orfina Royal Navy Military Mk2 * again on a comfy lumpy!

I still think the simplicity of the dial does it - for me at least. I also really like blue dialed watches for some reason, especially for work. This Orfina's really solid, keeps excellent time and is a real quality piece. It's also the most expensive watch in my collection - at least so far....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Today I'm wearing my first RLT, on a new Hirsch 'Pure' strap...



I love it!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

This for me today. (well one very like it !!) No 30 / 50










I've nicked the image - hope nobody minds - especially PG Tips !!!!









I must get round to taking my own individual photos.

Maseman


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

A new Citizen Diver today









Not sure about the rubber stap, it's a bit stiff and plasticy. I might try it on a bond nato.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one of those as my daily watch, great aren't they?


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

raketakat said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > TIMEX Quartz today ( I have corrected the date
> ...


They are indeed very similar! The cases are more or less identical. What type of movement does your Stowa have? The one in my Timex has a balancewheel/hairspring, so it's just an improved version of the old Timex Electronic movements.

I really like that Stowa - looks to be in MINT condition!









Knut


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wearing this Poljot today


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Blue Italian market chrono, not worn for ages...complete with the world's smallest date window.

d.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

philjopa said:


> *Orfina Royal Navy Military Mk2 * again on a comfy lumpy!
> 
> I still think the simplicity of the dial does it - for me at least. I also really like blue dialed watches for some reason, especially for work. This Orfina's really solid, keeps excellent time and is a real quality piece. It's also the most expensive watch in my collection - at least so far....


That's a beautiful piece


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

RLT29










thinking cooool thoughts









Toby


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Its a Russian today.










Summer break for me starting tomorrow. Onto the big bird

on Sunday. Paris for one week and then three weeks in the UK and

Wales. I'll certainly be checking out some watch shops!!!

Take care everyone.

Alexus.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Today I'm wearing my first RLT, on a new Hirsch 'Pure' strap...
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!


I wondered if you might wear `Annie` today Chris









Glad she went to a good home and you`re happy with her


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

This is surprisingly cool and light on its waterproof strap; just hope it is sweatproof as well!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

knuteols said:


> They are indeed very similar! The cases are more or less identical. What type of movement does your Stowa have? The one in my Timex has a balancewheel/hairspring, so it's just an improved version of the old Timex Electronic movements.
> 
> I really like that Stowa - looks to be in MINT condition!
> 
> ...


It's a straight, brass, jewelled quartz movement Knut. The only markings were B M6. Takes a big battery







.

It's a loud ticker. It sounds like a quartz desk clock  .

I'll take a pic sometime  .

It still has a label and some of the blue plastic back cover present so it's not far off NOS. A bargain for a tenner  .


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexus said:


> Its a Russian today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alexus, that is the best looking poljot alarm I have seen.



in_denial said:


> This is surprisingly cool and light on its waterproof strap; just hope it is sweatproof as well!


Oooo, that's nice too.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Still Friday in Finland, got the beater on today (the one on the right):










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Fresh in from the forum, this beautiful Omega arrived today. Thanks George!










Love it.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jonsedar said:


> Fresh in from the forum, this beautiful Omega arrived today. Thanks George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb









I especially like the hands and the matching font on the date wheel.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice to see it in the Friday thread Jon. (I think I'm missing it already...







)

Wear it in good health Jon.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

makky said:


> Another hot day today, so -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wicked picture makky, I am still on the trusty G10 as ive been sorting out the cellar today.



















Andy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

jonsedar said:


> Fresh in from the forum, this beautiful Omega arrived today. Thanks George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's definitely my favourite Omega


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> I am still on the trusty G10 as ive been sorting out the cellar today.
> 
> Andy


you making a new Accutron/Omega restortaion/watchmaking room, Andy?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > I am still on the trusty G10 as ive been sorting out the cellar today.
> ...


I wish mate, the missus has me demolishing old stairs and concreting the floor so's she can get to the darkroom without getting her slippers dusty









(the photo is from the darkroom prep.)

Here's one of the current bit










Its a bit damp down there for watches, but one day I will have a bike workshop. One day









cheers

andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My word shes got you busy... shes getting her pound of flesh outa you for being away so long... roll on sept!









Ohh a bike workshop... I could be persuaded to spanner a bit for drinks...


----------

